# Penny and Willow's Waiting Room



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Penny and Willow, my twin girls from last year, are going to have babies! My babies will have babies  

The first possible due date for them is May 12th, they were first exposed to the buck on December 13th, and have been with him since.

Penny's udder is getting a lot bigger than Willow's, it fills up my hand and her teats are getting a lot bigger. Willow is a lot chubbier, though she's not as fluffy as Penny. 

Oh gosh, I can't wait for these babies!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Penny's pictures from today (and yes, she loves her peanuts!):


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

And Willow's. I'll try to get a pooch and udder shot tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, about a month until Penny's earliest due date! I'm so excited.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out Willow's udder!! It's getting huge.  I can't wait to see what it looks like before she kids


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wippee yoo hoo! Yay! Babies sooner than later.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Willow's pooch has been SUPER swollen. And yesterday it was pretty hot. She had shade and water, but it was turning red, too? Is that bad?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No, that isn't bad. All does are different and you will definitely see some swelling.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

new pics from today  couldn't get belly shots of Willow, she still jumps around like a baby. Ten days till the first due date for them both


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are looking pretty good! I'm waiting also, but, mine are driving me nuts...you have a way to go...good luck!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Penny lost her plug! :clap: I was very excited!! Her tail head is loosening, but her ligs still pretty firm. Udder barely fits in my hand!! 

We're going to the WI Dells the day after tomorrow, spending the night and then my dad is going to be coming back for a soccer practice. If I come back I'll miss hiking at Devil's Lake (it's totally awesome there!), but AHHHG! What if she starts labor??? UHG.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, nobody went into labor while we were gone! The girls are still holding on to those babies. Here are all the notes I took when they were in heat and getting bred:

*DECEMBER 13th - Put all the goats in same pen.

DECEMBER 14th - Penny in heat. Saw Terry breed her. If she takes, will be due May 14th.

DECEMBER 18th - Penny in heat again (5 day heat?), Terry bred her. Due May 17th if she takes.

DECEMBER 19th - Terry bred Penny again.

DECEMBER 21st - Penny refused Terry's advances

DECEMBER 29th - Willow in heat, assumed breeding. Would be due May 28th.*

I don't really understand what a five day heat is, so I'm kinda mixed up about that.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Penny is going to kid today!! Last night her ligs were so low I could barely feel them. Then when I went out this morning, I couldn't feel them and her udder had exploded into milk! It grew so much over night, it's crazy. 

Of course, I have a dentist appt. today, and if I cancel, then our health insurance could make it so I can't go to that dentist, so I HAVE to go. And nobody will be here for her  Hopefully she won't go into labor until I get home.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like it. She should do fine even if you are not home. Ca you grab any extra skin on her udder? I can't tell if she has dropped or not.

Good luck, Tayet!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, just checked, she still has loose skin, so hopefully she won't go until tonight!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing tonight around 8 p.m. Hopefully I am right!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I think you might be wrong... she's got lots of discharge and wont' stop talking...


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, and now she's nesting, having contractions and the first bubble is here.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! Wow! That is unexpected! Well, are you going to the dentist?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a girl!! She's so cute!:kidred: Will post a pic in a few.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here she is!! She looks like her daddy with her mom's facial markings. Penny is being such a good mama, licking her baby and talking to her. She's nursing already  Her name will probably be Rita or Lucy.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

And nope! No dentist for me. My dad called and as he's talking to the receptionist, I'm going, "DAD!! I JUST BROKE HER WATER!!" "DAD, I CAN SEE HER FEET!!" And the lady is just, "Yeah, OK, she doesn't have to come in."


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so overly jealous! I just want to hide in a corner! LOL! I got no girls this year and I won't have any babies for another year!!! That means we have to sell every single baby we have. :tear: 

Congrats, she is cute! She got that done fast!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like it's Willow's turn! No ligs when I went out this morning and a hollowed out tail head. A bit more udder, but not tight yet. No discharge (that I've seen), or nesting, but it's still early in the day! I hope she goes as easy as Penny did.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I shouldn't... but I am guessing twins. either boy/girl or buckling twins.

Good luck!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I really think she'll have twins based on kid movement and placement, boy/girl is what I'm hoping for! Boy/boy wouldn't be TO bad, because I already have to doelings, and if I get two more I'll end up selling one or two anyway.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Two girls!! One La Mancha ears, one pygmy, such cuties!! Getting pics uploaded now.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Black and tan sundgau La Mancha ear and black with white forehead splotch and frosting, Pygmy ears. 
Willow did so well! I'm proud of my girl. Twin doelings that are to die for... Whuda thunk it?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*as I sit and glare* I shall be overly jealous in silence. Why is it only a boy year for me!?? All my babies are going for meat and I have to wether them! At least my two wether brothers are pets... 

Was that silent enough???


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Grace, this means that next year will be a doe year for you and a buck year for me! You will get BEAUTIFUL doelings with wonderful confirmation and temperaments. Trust me


----------

